# Error message "F:\ The directory name is invalid."



## ColonelCrundle

*DVD RW "F:\ the directory name is invalid"*

Basically, a few months a go I had Deamon Tools installed, then after not need it anymore I uninstalled it but I think I might have forgot to unmount some stuff or delete the 'fake' disk drives. Anyway, a few months later (bearing in mind, now it's too late for system restore) I came to use my disk drive and this was the error message that came up and the drive doesn't read any disc data from any form of disc, even ones I've used before. I've searched other forums for hours trying to sort this and I have tried Microsofts DVD RW tool doctor thing, deleting the upper and lower registry keys method, uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, updating them, changing the partition letter and numerous other methods, but to no avail! :sad: I also emailed Sony Vaio tech support, but as expected, no reply...

Any suggestions would be really appreciated, I need this disc drive to work for my University course!

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-NR38S and my DVD drive is an 'Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560A ATA Device'


----------



## JimE

Uninstall the drive in Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## ColonelCrundle

Yup, tried that too, same message just keeps appearing


----------



## JimE

Try reinstalling and then properly uninstalling Daemon Tools.


----------



## ColonelCrundle

Still the same error! I double checked Daemon Tools for anything that looked like it might be causing it, then uninstalled. Still hasn't changed


----------



## JimE

When exactly do you get the error? 

Are you able to browse a disc with My Computer or Windows Explorer?


----------



## ColonelCrundle

I get it every time I double click on the DVD RW icon, whether I have a disc in the drive or not, it comes up. After putting in CD's or DVD's the drive seems to read them as I can hear it, plus the little CD icon comes up beside the cursor. After a few seconds of this though, there is no autoplay or any change in the icon on My Computer. When I click explore or open it just tells me to insert a disc, which of course, I've already done...


----------



## spunk.funk

Go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*. Right click the *diskmgmt.msc* icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator*. In Disk Management, reconfirm that* F: *is your actual DVD drive and not a virtual drive. If your DVD drive is taking up the same drive letter as the virtual drive then you can right click it and choose *Change Drive Letter or Paths *to a drive letter that is not taken.


----------



## ColonelCrundle

I'm pretty sure that it is my actual DVD drive and that I've removed all virtual drives, but here's a screenshot just in case


----------



## spunk.funk

Put a disc in the DVD drive, it will show as having one in Disk Management to really be sure.
Then go to Device Manager and open CD/DVD drives, If there is a virtual drive there, right click it and *Uninstall* it. If there isn't one then right click your DVD drive and *Uninstall *it. Then restart your computer. It should be recognized and a new driver installed at next bootup.


----------



## ColonelCrundle

It still seems to claim that there is no media in the drive, even in Disk Management, which is becoming extremely frustrating now! Uninstalling and reinstalling the drive doesn't seem to do anything either...


----------



## spunk.funk

Did you try changing the Drive Letter in Disk Management? Try creating a new user and log in as that and see if the drive reads media. Can you try a different drive in the computer?


----------



## ColonelCrundle

Yeah, changing the letter just means it comes up with the same message, but replaces "F" to the different letter I changed it to. Plus, this is my laptop, not a desktop computer so I only have the one DVD RW drive that won't read data discs...


----------



## spunk.funk

> Try creating a new user and log in as that and see if the drive reads media.


Did you try creating a new user, log out of the user you are in and log in as the new user and see if the drive works then?


----------



## ColonelCrundle

I'll try that now...

Ok so, on making another account and doing some first hand quick cleaning of the disc drive and laser, it seems to be making the noises like it's trying to read the disk and the small disc icon next to the cursor is coming up, execpt for this time, it just tells me to insert a disc in to the drive, which of course, I already have! Not sure if this is progress or not


----------



## spunk.funk

it sounds like coincidentally the drive has failed at the same time that the Virtual drive was removed. You can test this theory by putting the drive into another computer.


----------



## ColonelCrundle

Don't really have the resources to do that 

What's the solution? To just buy a new drive I guess?


----------



## spunk.funk

Have you tried booting into Safe Mode and run the drive there? You can always buy a new drive, or borrow a friends. And take it back for a refund it that is not it. if that doesn't work then you know you have another issue.


----------



## ColonelCrundle

I'll probably just buy a new drive at some point then, everything points towards it being broken I guess! Thanks a lot for the help and suggestions though


----------



## kaaziwa

hi my friend,
I had the same problem, I resolve this.
Just put the DVD into the DVD drive and go to device manager. click CD/DVD RW Drive and right-click the driver then click on disable. Then click on the enable.
So my problem was solved.:flowers:


----------



## NavinYP

kaaziwa said:


> hi my friend,
> I had the same problem, I resolve this.
> Just put the DVD into the DVD drive and go to device manager. click CD/DVD RW Drive and right-click the driver then click on disable. Then click on the enable.
> So my problem was solved.:flowers:


Thanks man, this fixed the problem.


----------

